
AI-Powered Drone Mimics Cars and Bikes to Navigate Through City Streets - sohkamyung
https://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/drones/ai-powered-drone-mimics-cars-and-bikes-to-navigate-through-city-streets
======
sohkamyung
Website for the project [1] with links to the code on github and the collision
dataset.

[1] [http://rpg.ifi.uzh.ch/dronet.html](http://rpg.ifi.uzh.ch/dronet.html)

